# twisp clearo help



## outlaw_cloud

im still new to vaping and such im vaping on a twisp clearo not ready to upgrade to a tank or mod yet but what i wanted to know was specefically on the twisp clearo how do you know how far to fill your e juice on the tank? because theres no line on the tank itself to show you i just normally eye ball it but never go above where the wick is. any advice ?


----------



## mildly.inked

I had a few of those some years back and generally only ever filled it about 3 quarters of the way. Regardless though, the bloody thing would still leak eventually and often right into my mouth!

I'm sure you didn't come hear to get told to spend money but if you do decide to change but you're still not keen on a full blown mod and tank setup then maybe look at the eGo one (http://www.joyetech.com/product/ego-one/), made by Joyetech who make a lot of very good kit and it's great for mouth to lung hits.


----------



## Greyz

I see your from Durban too, why not come through to the meet at Sir Vape on Saturday. You can get some clearo advise and even get to try out some mods.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Greyz said:


> I see your from Durban too, why not come through to the meet at Sir Vape on Saturday. You can get some clearo advise and even get to try out some mods.


@outlaw_cloud seriously good advice given. I hate twisps and honestly will tell you to buy a cheap kit that will make you happy. Get a ijust2 kit. That's a mod and battery for under R600. Coils are about R50 and I still vape my Ijust2 all day. 
I do have the big mods and tanks too which I also use. But the ijust2 just is a perfect all rounder. Go to Sirvape @Sir Vape and Hugo and Craig will help you with pure dedication and with true passion.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig

outlaw_cloud said:


> im still new to vaping and such im vaping on a twisp clearo not ready to upgrade to a tank or mod yet but what i wanted to know was specefically on the twisp clearo how do you know how far to fill your e juice on the tank? because theres no line on the tank itself to show you i just normally eye ball it but never go above where the wick is. any advice ?


Check this video:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## outlaw_cloud

thanks for the advice guys ill look at the eGo one and the ijust2 but in all honesty i was already looking at the ijust2 from eleaf it looks like a good device @Greyz yea im from durban i have every intention of going to the vape meet at sir vape i need to do some shopping for a wedding im gong to next week so hopefully ill have a enough time to pull in

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

outlaw_cloud said:


> thanks for the advice guys ill look at the eGo one and the ijust2 but in all honesty i was already looking at the ijust2 from eleaf it looks like a good device @Greyz yea im from durban i have every intention of going to the vape meet at sir vape i need to do some shopping for a wedding im gong to next week so hopefully ill have a enough time to pull in


Are you in Durban, or around Durban. I'm up Hillcrest way, so if you're near there feel free to hit me up, and can have a look at it for you, have a coffee/beer and a vape, help me piss off my neighbours...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## outlaw_cloud

@Stosta yea aim in the durban area sounds awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Khan83

outlaw_cloud said:


> im still new to vaping and such im vaping on a twisp clearo not ready to upgrade to a tank or mod yet but what i wanted to know was specefically on the twisp clearo how do you know how far to fill your e juice on the tank? because theres no line on the tank itself to show you i just normally eye ball it but
> never go above where the wick is. any advice ?


When i first got my Twisp the guy at the counter advised only to fill up till where the chimney starts to widen so thats basicalky about 2/3 of the way. I used to fill it right up ,just before wicks so as to avoid having to keep rolling the device to get the wick wet. Never had any issue doing it this way

I also have to agree with the others regarding the ijust. From what Ive heard and reviews I've seen its an aweaome device. I have the subox and RX200 yet im still itching to get this


----------



## outlaw_cloud

Khan83 said:


> When i first got my Twisp the guy at the counter advised only to fill up till where the chimney starts to widen so thats basicalky about 2/3 of the way. I used to fill it right up ,just before wicks so as to avoid having to keep rolling the device to get the wick wet. Never had any issue doing it this way
> 
> I also have to agree with the others regarding the ijust. From what Ive heard and reviews I've seen its an aweaome device. I have the subox and RX200 yet im still itching to get this


yea i looked at the ijust2 and it looks like a awesome device but its also a sub-ohm mod which is a little worrying for me personally as im still very new in the vaping world


----------



## Khan83

outlaw_cloud said:


> yea i looked at the ijust2 and it looks like a awesome device but its also a sub-ohm mod which is a little worrying for me personally as im still very new in the vaping world


Trust me bro. Its not as rocket sciency as it seems. I jumped straight from the twisp to the subox and never had an issue.

Just buy the standard coils that are built for that device and youl be safe till you are ready to tackle coil building.

Just remember though if you are vaping the 18mg nic twisp juices you are going to have to seriously reduce this quantity as its gona hit like freight train

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

outlaw_cloud said:


> yea i looked at the ijust2 and it looks like a awesome device but its also a sub-ohm mod which is a little worrying for me personally as im still very new in the vaping world



Hi @outlaw_cloud 
I used the Twisp Clearo for a few months. Got me off the stinkies so will always be grateful to Twisp for that.
I also have the iJust2 

The iJust2 is a WAY more intense vape than the Twisp Clearo. Also, its a direct lung inhale with a lot more airflow. Not like the Clearo, which is a mouth to lung tight draw. On the Clearo, the draw action is like smoking a cigarette. But on the iJust2 you inhale directly into the lungs. At least thats what its better suited for. 

I suggest you go to the Sir Vape event and try it out and check if you like the direct lung hits before buying. Mavy vapers like the direct lung hits but some dont. I do both.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## outlaw_cloud

Khan83 said:


> Trust me bro. Its not as rocket sciency as it seems. I jumped straight from the twisp to the subox and never had an issue.
> 
> Just buy the standard coils that are built for that device and youl be safe till you are ready to tackle coil building.
> 
> Just remember though if you are vaping the 18mg nic twisp juices you are going to have to seriously reduce this quantity as its gona hit like freight train


ok cool i normally vape the 3mg e-juice


----------



## Stosta

outlaw_cloud said:


> yea i looked at the ijust2 and it looks like a awesome device but its also a sub-ohm mod which is a little worrying for me personally as im still very new in the vaping world



I couldn't agree more with @Khan83 ! Once you build your first coil the confidence shoots through the roof!

When I started vaping (which wasn't that long ago so I know where you're at!) I was also worried about getting into the subohm world. The nice thing about a kit like the IJust2 is that the battery and coils are all commercially produced, so you have nothing to worry about because it is all designed to fit together. 

Close attention is only needed when you start using rebuildable coils, and replaceable batteries (like the 18650s). If your Twisp is working for you stick with it, but moving on to a device like the IJust will blow your mind!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## outlaw_cloud

Silver said:


> Hi @outlaw_cloud
> I used the Twisp Clearo for a few months. Got me off the stinkies so will always be grateful to Twisp for that.
> I also have the iJust2
> 
> The iJust2 is a WAY more intense vape than the Twisp Clearo. Also, its a direct lung inhale with a lot more airflow. Not like the Clearo, which is a mouth to lung tight draw. On the Clearo, the draw action is like smoking a cigarette. But on the iJust2 you inhale directly into the lungs. At least thats what its better suited for.
> 
> I suggest you go to the Sir Vape event and try it out and check if you like the direct lung hits before buying. Mavy vapers like the direct lung hits but some dont. I do both.


ok cool thanks for the advice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## outlaw_cloud

on the topic of twisp clearo does anyone know what size tank it has i cant seem to find it anywhere


----------



## Silver

outlaw_cloud said:


> on the topic of twisp clearo does anyone know what size tank it has i cant seem to find it anywhere



If memory serves correctly, it's 1.8ml

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

I think Twisp is a re-branded Janty, in which case it looks like a 1.6ml capacity...

http://www.electronic-cigz.com/jaclclhe.html


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> If memory serves correctly, it's 1.8ml


I really should make sure I check the "new message on this thread" button before I post! I'm repeating everyone today!


----------



## Andre

If I remember correctly, the iJust2 tank also takes the Aspire Triton 1.8 ohm coils, which should allow you mouth to lung, but a much better vape.


----------



## Silver

Stosta said:


> I think Twisp is a re-branded Janty, in which case it looks like a 1.6ml capacity...
> 
> http://www.electronic-cigz.com/jaclclhe.html



Ah thanks @Stosta - 1.6ml
Not a lot
I rememeber refilling them all the time and sucking like my life depended on it
But it kept me off the stinkies!
My gosh imagine having an iJust2 in those days.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Ah thanks @Stosta - 1.6ml
> Not a lot
> I rememeber refilling them all the time and sucking like my life depended on it
> But it kept me off the stinkies!
> My gosh imagine having an iJust2 in those days.


I know I got off stinkies on an Evod Mega. I tried it out the other day to make sure it worked, because I was selling it, and I had to work hard to get that vapour! I think the head-rush came from a lack of oxygen as opposed to nicotine. I felt a little bad, but then I remembered it still got me off the smokes.


----------



## Khan83

Stosta said:


> I know I got off stinkies on an Evod Mega. I tried it out the other day to make sure it worked, because I was selling it, and I had to work hard to get that vapour! I think the head-rush came from a lack of oxygen as opposed to nicotine. I felt a little bad, but then I remembered it still got me off the smokes.


THAT is a beautiful device @Stosta . I still use mine at work for when I need to stealth vape & get a quick nic fix.

0.8 ohm coil + 24mg nic takes me down to buzz town

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## outlaw_cloud

Silver said:


> If memory serves correctly, it's 1.8ml


ok perfect i was reading up on the specs of the eGo one that has a 1.5ml tank i thought it was a bit small but if the tank on the twisp clearo has a 1.8ml tank theres not a big size difference only difference of .3ml


----------



## Silver

outlaw_cloud said:


> ok perfect i was reading up on the specs of the eGo one that has a 1.5ml tank i thought it was a bit small but if the tank on the twisp clearo has a 1.8ml tank theres not a big size difference only difference of .3ml



As @Stosta correctly pointed out its 1.6ml


----------



## Duffie12

If you go for an Ego One then check out the CLR coils. They're miles ahead of the regular coils and although they are rebuildable even if you never rebuild them they're just overall better out the box.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

